# Smacko's Kids



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

My son, Josh, and my daughter, Megan, went to Texas with me on the first weekend of Feb.2007 and also scored. Here are the pictures of their harvest.
Congrads kids...
Love ya, 
Dad


----------

